
Absence of certain features in IRC considered a feature - danskeren
https://drewdevault.com//2019/07/01/Absence-of-features-in-IRC.html
======
lm28469
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20324675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20324675)

